# Algae on plants and decor...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I seem to be getting algae on just these items. Any idea how to make it go away? Any kind of small fish or other aqua pet to get rid of it?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

depends what kind of algae, do you have any pics?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nerite snails from what I hear.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I scrubbed the plants and large rocks today :/ 
It wasn't hair algae. It was dark green and covers the entire leaf and large rock.


Sorry about size, not sure how to make it smaller


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

green algae is mostly a result of too much light, whats your photoperiod? 8-10 hours is pretty average, less for higher light setups


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

8-10 sounds about right, 10 max. Would Co2 help or hinder the algae?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

it would help your other plants take in more nutrients leaving less for the algae, therefore hindering it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

By the pearling I see on your plants I'll guess you have strong lighting?Seachem excell is known to reduce some algaes when dosed properly(sometimes more than recommended dosing is necessary).Lighting could go down to 6 hours a day for 3 weeks and see if you have noticeable improvement.
Co2 could help but with co2 ferts and proper lighting need to be properly adjusted.It is really a balancing act .Again I think you already have strong lighting so maybe even some ferts would help with the algae as the plants would grow more and take up more nutrients. 
What is your lighting(spectrum/type/watts)?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks like right after a water change. What are the specs of your light?

Was the algae like a sheet that pulls off really easy? Is your light on a timer or are you just estimating the time the light is on? How long does it take to come back after you clean it off?


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

danilykins said:


> I seem to be getting algae on just these items. Any idea how to make it go away? Any kind of small fish or other aqua pet to get rid of it?


nerite snails and more nerite .that should do it.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The algae I think it's brown algae. It doesn't come off in sheets(but the stuff near the lights outside the tank does). It's stubborn and I have to really scrub to get it off the corners of the tank.


----------

